# That run-up looks a bit brutal, also guns rather than cowbells.



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)

There's a whole load of these, here's a more recent one.

Check out the height of that hurdle!


----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)

Snowy one


----------



## palinurus (12 Nov 2017)

There's a whole playlist here.


----------



## dan_bo (30 Dec 2017)

palinurus said:


> Snowy one




Superb double knee slide there. Very stylish.


----------



## screenman (30 Dec 2017)

palinurus said:


> There's a whole load of these, here's a more recent one.
> 
> Check out the height of that hurdle!




There is a fair chance that I rode that event, well the schoolboy event before it. I certainly remember both cross and road racing there.


----------

